# Light for 30 gallon cube



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 20L x 18W x 18H tank, roughly 30 gallons. I am looking for a new light. Most of the lights I see are 2 x 24W T5 HO. Is that enough ? There are also a few LED light fixtures for around $120. Are they a good fit for my tank ?

Like this one : http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi...&utm_campaign=mdamazoncpc&utm_content=AS32991

Suggestions are greatly appreciated. I need to order the fixture today, as I need to return my current light to my friend who "gave" it to me


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

My $.02 get a 150 halide and put it over the tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That doesn't look like enough LEDs. I think this might work unless you plant to do high light plants.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_USA_Nova_Extreme_2_Bulb_T5_HO_10K_460nm_Marine_20_Inch_T5_Fluorescent_Light_Fixtures-Current_USA-CU01136-FILTFIT5T5-vi.html


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Texgal, this is what I ended up ordering.

http://www.bigalspets.com/2x18W-T5-...olor_map,price,size_name&searchRank=salesrank

Looks like the same thing you suggested, just a little more expensive 

The advantage for both of them is they can attach multiple fixtures, that way if I find that I need more, I will just buy another one and attach to this one. I did order a 10,000K 'cause this one comes with a Roseatte and a 6000K. I plan to use the 10,000K, do you think it is better to use the Roseatte than the 6000K ?

I was eying the $250 Aquatic life 4x18 T5 HO but figured I will take my chances with this one and save some money. Even if I have to add another one I still save $50. I still need money to buy diapers for twin boys


----------



## chunkypeanutlove (Sep 2, 2009)

Dont get the Marineland LED lights, they have such low Par levels. If you are handy you should do a simple diy. You can get some crazy par under $100


----------

